# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  کتاب , جزوه یا محتوا اموزشی به زبان فارسی برای Node.js

## m.esmaeilzadeh

دوستان کسی تا بحال در کتابخانه ها یا مغازه های خیابان انقلاب تهران کتابی برای Node.js دیده ؟!
البته برای دوستم میخوام که انگلیسی براش سخته و صد در صد خودم هم احتیاج دارم میخوام بخونم ....
ممنون

----------


## H:Shojaei

> دوستان کسی تا بحال در کتابخانه ها یا مغازه های خیابان انقلاب تهران کتابی برای Node.js دیده ؟!
> البته برای دوستم میخوام که انگلیسی براش سخته و صد در صد خودم هم احتیاج دارم میخوام بخونم ....
> ممنون


بخش node.js همین تالار رو بهشون معرفی کنید و خودتون هم میتونید از همونجا آموزش ببینید و سوال داشتید بپرسید...
در کل node.js زیاد سخت نیست فقط ران کردنش یه عالمه کار میبره!!!!!! من یه کاری میخواستم باهاش انجام بدم... 2 هفته دنبال نحوه ران کردنش بودم تا موفق شدم و 2 روز آموزش همون بخش که میخواستم رو تو سایت خودش دیدم و کدم رو نوشتم تموم شد!!!

----------

